# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  استفاده دوباره از تبصره(تک ماده)

## parham.m.g

سلام.من  در نهایی سال سوم در درس زیست در نوبت شهریور از تک ماده استفاده کردم ایا برای زیست پیش در نوبت شهریور باز هم میتوانم از تک ماده(تبصره )استفاده بکنم.

----------

